# Your hero lure



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

My favourite yellowbelly lure was a 1988 year luhr jensen "10+" with red head white body in a luminous G style colour finish.
Guaranteed to get a cod/yellowbelly after trolling 30 meters.
Retired him as undefeated champion,too precious to lose after 40 or so fish.

My 1992 killalure "5+" metallic gold is deadly in estuaries and has got me 50 fish minimum.
He is close to immortalisation in one of my bejewelled tackle boxes-never to risk losing again.

2 questions
1.Where can I get another red/white luhr jensen ! 
2.What is your immortal legend lure that you retired with full battle honours and distinction.
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Try ebay for your lure - there's usually quite a bit of 'antique' fishing gear on there at a reasonable price, and you never know what you'll find. My champion lure was a 3inch pumpkin seed Gulp minnow. After catching three average flatties, two good bream and a leather jacket on the one plastic in around 45 minutes, I left him in the sun to become a crusty reminder of a good session and an indestructable lure :lol: .

Rowan


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Mine is my original 90mm Yo-Zuri Pin's Magnet Minnow. She is missing hooks on the trebles and looks like she's been to hell and back. I nearly lost her once to a salmon that tied itself up on a rock but I dove down, saved the lure, got the fish and showed the salmon who the real master was :lol:. MMM...

Xena, Warrior Lure now resides in my desk. She is not expected to come out of retirement any time soon.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i don't retire lures they keep on till lost....but my long standing heros of the tackle box are: nilsmaster spearhead this one was responsible for my largest barra, gold bomber (too many fish to count) 
and my all fav...now lost to the water gods...was a mighty amazon....wow this lure used to catch everything from bream to barra and back again


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Without a doubt, my all-time favorite was a little dark green Flopy with a red nose. Probably showing my age here! It lived in my tackle box for years and I have no idea how many trout and redfin it accounted for. Took a major effort to retreive it from snags on a couple of occasions. I eventually sent it to a lure collecting friend in Tennessee. Still miss it.

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll go the nils mastrer invincible 8gram 8cm. Always great for flatties around low reefs on a falling tide. One session I caught 8, up to 74cm. Great lure, but went the way most do, disappearing in a reef somewhere. I have replaced it, but there must have been something in the action of that lure.. havent been as successful with a copy.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

How I miss you Pinkerton....

My favourite little nilsmaster that accounted for my first lure caught flathead....

**sob** **sob**


----------



## johno (Apr 5, 2008)

swagman jumbuck , balck and white stripe . i have worn out 5 of em . 33 pound murray cod snapped the bib off one when i layed him in the bottom of the boat. laying on his side he lifted his head and tail and smashed down . the kids lost a few for me .


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Only lure ive kept long enough to retire is a 5cm floating Rapala[Redfin Pattern]...had it bout 6-7 years I guess, It caught my first Trout on a HB up past NewNorfolk on the Derwent River and a couple of years later caught my first Bream on HB at Otago Bay...again in the Derwent. To be honest the only reason its retired is the hooks have nearly rusted clean off it, I might replace them one day and give it another run.

The other one is a foam gumbeetle fly, caught my one and only fish at the Bronte Onefly Comp a few years ago[a little 20cm brown] It was also the first Trout I had caught on a fly I tied myself, it was a bit beaten up so it retired to "the brag board" after that weekend.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ken,

Those old Helin Flatfish are dynamite on a slow troll...

I have a few dozen of the original series plus the cheaper imported Kwikfish in various sizes ( Including massive XOS models ) but have yet to fully run them all. They have different sets and numbers of trebles but as remarked by yourself, the shimmy is most excellent. Some of mine need tuning, they dont tend to run properly when I do use them ( Apparently they are the gun lure on Trout and even Native species, still no positive result ).

Id say they would work on Salmon etc etc...


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> Next summer, I'm gonna try a lure that he swears by but have never seen down here - its called a 'flatfish"


kraley....i used to use these on the aussie bass semi successfully, quite a few years back. not a bad lure and very unique. im sure there still avalible now in various sizes and patterns. i wouldnt go out my way to purchase one but there ok. never tried one in the salt tho.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

A Morry Kneebone I bought at Gold Coast markets, hand made, number 710, 
When I bought it Morry ? asked where i was from told him Port Macq & he suggested this lure.
Also mentioned an old local legend who buys them off him for his tackle/ boat hire shop.
I lost my original two weeks ago (ruddy snags), went into said boat hire shop AND BOUGHT TWO in exactly the same colour and style ! Yes I have GAS ;-) 
Flatties, estuary cod, tailor all while trolling, 
My 5 cents worth


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

A customer gave me one of those lures last year!

Smaller, same colourings and was mounted on the card ( No luck as yet ).

They look the goods, good old Morry Kneebone...


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Salas 7X in blue and white. I've never retired one, but I've given quite a few an honorable burial at sea. Go to YT and barracuda lure.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

barra, queenfish, mackrel, salmon, trevally, flathead and countless snook its atleast 10 years old


----------



## Yakwannabe (May 11, 2008)

A couple of mates and I fished Lake Pedder about 30 years ago and after fishing over numerous freezing/snowing wet nights we finally each caught a 10+lb brown trout on a "fishcake" on another wet cold night. It was a floating plug with a propeller on the front. My mate died a couple of years ago and I put my last fishcake on his coffin. I will never forget that night when the fishcake came into its own.


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

Popper wise it would be the R2S bubble pop 35. Had some top sessions over summer with this little fella, till I lost him to a stinky pike!










Best trolling lure I've used so far is the Scorpion 35 (Crawfish). It's picked off some good bream, whiting and a fair few flatties as well. This one is still going strong.


----------

